

Your favorite text editor anywhere - spahl
http://www.hogbaysoftware.com/products/quickcursor

======
telemachos
I am an absurdly happy monkey, as I'm about to type :wq and close MacVim.

One note: it doesn't appear to work in the dev-version of Google Chrome on my
machine. Having said that, Chrome and Chromium (the dev version) both seem not
to play nice with the larger Mac OS (the clipboard interactions are a
disaster, as an example).

Anyhow, thank you to the poster, thank you to the creator. Thank you Bram for
Vim. Happy, happy monkey...

------
imd
This sounds good. A similar tool is It's All Text! for Firefox
(<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4125>). It lets me edit
textareas with Emacs. It's only Firefox, but it's cross-platform.

------
j_baker
No emacs support. :-(

~~~
ams6110
Text fields on Mac OS X support basic Emacs keybindings for cursor movement
natively.

~~~
j_baker
Yeah. But every once in a while I have to put something in a webform that
would be made _so_ much easier if I could use macros or rectangles.

------
gabrielroth
This has more instant-amazement-factor than any software I've tried in a
while. Not sure if I'll find myself using it long-term, especially since it
doesn't work with Firefox, but still: hats off.

------
benatkin
Anyone see a license in the git repo? I cloned it and did a text search for
"license" and only see licenses in the deps. In main.m it says "All Rights
Reserved".

------
toisanji
awesome job, the developer is also the developer of TaskPaper which is very
simple task management app. I highly recommend all his software

------
thinkbohemian
What did you do to get the key strokes to flash on the screen like that for
your screencast?

~~~
tortilla
Either Keycastr or Screenflow

<http://stephendeken.net/software/keycastr/>

<http://www.telestream.net/screen-flow/overview.htm>

------
AdamGibbins
Only for Mac? Shame :( Where's the Linux love :(

